# My First CR1 Team.. Need pricing advice!!



## leo6297 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, Im in the verge of leaping from hybrid(aluminum/carbon) to a full carbon bike. I'm being offered a mildly used and in very good shape(minor scratches) 2007 CR1 Team with all the original specs but with a full Dura-Ace 10sp combo from my local bike shop. The price they're asking for is $2000. Is this a good price? or are they ripping me off? Thank you guys.. Im kind of new so any advice will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

leo6297 said:


> Hi, Im in the verge of leaping from hybrid(aluminum/carbon) to a full carbon bike. I'm being offered a mildly used and in very good shape(minor scratches) 2007 CR1 Team with all the original specs but with a full Dura-Ace 10sp combo from my local bike shop. The price they're asking for is $2000. Is this a good price? or are they ripping me off? Thank you guys.. Im kind of new so any advice will be greatly appreciated!!


That seems pretty steep for a 2 year old bike, even if it does have some upgraded components. The 2009 CR1 Team lists for $2,400, but that was a fairly hefty increase from 2008 when the list price was $2,000. Dura Ace is better than 105 but I still think a 2 year old bike, even with some DA components should be less than $2,000, probably no more than $1,500-$1,600.


----------



## leo6297 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks.. i also have to take in account the tax of importing the bike since I live in Central America.. so i think like $1800 would be a fair price... I'll se what happens... thanks though.. I appreciate your help


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

yall are smoking crack  your talking about a team CR1 with DA, that bike would go for about $4000ish new. $2k is a very reasonable price given that all bikes and parts are/have gone up 20% because of the higher cost of materails and fuel for shipping. thats why the 09 CR1 team is $2400, which is kind of funny because thats what the bike originally cost in 06 when it came out.


----------



## leo6297 (Nov 24, 2008)

b24fsb said:


> yall are smoking crack  your talking about a team CR1 with DA, that bike would go for about $4000ish new. $2k is a very reasonable price given that all bikes and parts are/have gone up 20% because of the higher cost of materails and fuel for shipping. thats why the 09 CR1 team is $2400, which is kind of funny because thats what the bike originally cost in 06 when it came out.



Thanks b24fsb!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: are you taking in account that the bike is 2007 model?


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

yes i am:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*2007 Team with DA*



leo6297 said:


> Thanks b24fsb!!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: are you taking in account that the bike is 2007 model?


Hi Leo6297,

I have the same exact bike. I got it in August 2007 from my lbs (Stateside). It's a good price at $2,000 particularly if you're in Central America. Just make sure that the waranty is applicable to you as well.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## leo6297 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks joe.. i think i'm gonna go and close the deal today.!!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Did you seal the deal?*



leo6297 said:


> Thanks joe.. i think i'm gonna go and close the deal today.!!


So, did you get the CR1?

Joe


----------



## leo6297 (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah!! I sealed it yesterday by the time you were posting your comment... it was a good deal I guess.. I got them to throw in a set of mavick ksyrium (used but in good condition) and a couple of new keo pedals.. so I think I managed to get a good deal! Thanks for your help!! I appreciate it... and if there's anyone interested in coming to Guatemala for the 1/2 ironman distance triathlon called IRONMAYA in May 2nd let me know.. it is a very cool race right in the middle of the jungle and the ancient temples of the Maya Culture.. awesome race!!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Hope you enjoy your CR1*

Now.... do you have pics ?



Joe


----------

